# Kubvasan 2016 (in swedish)



## AnniCube (Nov 2, 2016)

Svenska kubare! Vilka ska på kubvasan? 
Jag ska dit (det är min första tävling) och jag skulle jättegärna känna någon där!


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 2, 2016)

Jag ska dit, det blir min sjätte tävling.
Det är kul att den är nära där jag bor eftersom det nästan bara är tävlingar längre ner i sverige, och jag tror också att det är första tävlingen i dalarna


----------



## AnniCube (Nov 2, 2016)

AirbusCube said:


> Jag ska dit, det blir min sjätte tävling.
> Det är kul att den är nära där jag bor eftersom det nästan bara är tävlingar längre ner i sverige, och jag tror också att det är första tävlingen i dalarna



Kul! Vi kanske kan ses där! vad ska du tävla i?


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 2, 2016)

AnniCube said:


> Kul! Vi kanske kan ses där! vad ska du tävla i?


Jag ska tävla i 3x3, 4x4, one handed och skewb, men jag är inte jättesnabb, du då?
Känner du någon annan som ska dit?


----------



## AnniCube (Nov 3, 2016)

Jag ska tävla i 3x3, 2x2, skewb och pyraminx.
Snitt: 
3x3: ca 32s
2x2: ca 7
skewb: ca 13
pyraminx: ca 10

Nej, jag känner ingen på tävlingen. Det är typ därför jag skapar den här tråden.


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 3, 2016)

Okej, jag bara undrade om du kanske lärt någon i din skola eller någonting.

Jag känner knappt någon heller för att jag har nästan inte pratat med någon på tidigare tävlingar.


----------

